# Popsicle molds?



## loriedna (May 6, 2007)

My DD is crazy about ice cream-popsicles these days. i have been researching online for what molds to buy. I found that Crate and Barrel would offer some BPA-free plastic molds (http://safemama.com/tag/polypropylene/) but the link there doesn't work. Anyway, I would have really liked some Stainless steel molds. You think that is possible to ever find? Unlikely, right? Or should I go for silicone? I think that popsicles would make a great home-made dessert that my child would love. Why does it have to be so complicated?


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

If you found small stainless steel cups, you could just use those. Put a wooden popsicle stick in after the contents have set up slightly. Or punch the stick through a piece of waxed paper or something to help it stay upright. I've done them with paper dixie cups before, when I wanted enough for a crowd.


----------



## Kabes (May 17, 2004)

I'm so excited to try the wax paper idea! The metal cover that came with my popsicle molds is impossible to get off if the sticks aren't in perfectly straight. I was going to freecycle it.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4evermom* 
If you found small stainless steel cups, you could just use those. Put a wooden popsicle stick in after the contents have set up slightly. Or punch the stick through a piece of waxed paper or something to help it stay upright. I've done them with paper dixie cups before, when I wanted enough for a crowd.


For stainless steel cups and stuff, check out your local indian/pakistani grocer. They normally make teeny tiny cups to use in pujas, and the regular cups are a smaller size than what you would find in the US.

For stainless steel popsicle molds, ask for 'kulfi molds'. The are normally in a slightly different shape than popsicle molds, but they are metal. pic:

http://mykitchentreasures.blogspot.c...h-coconut.html


----------



## loriedna (May 6, 2007)

Thank you for the great ideas. I am going on a hunt for kulfi molds. My husband loves kulfi, and maybe i would like it too if I made it at home. I never liked it in Indian restaurants. So the plan is kulfi molds, wax paper, wood sticks. Perfect.
I have some small Stainless cups from India (baby size) but I still don't think DD could wrap her mouth around it. I can still try, though. I am definitely going to make a coconut milk - pureed mango popsicle. That sounds so good!


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

yeah... I don't know why kulfi is so cruddy in restaurants.

Hope you can find what you are looking for!


----------



## Tijja (Aug 5, 2004)

Here are some BPA Free popsicle molds. It mentions silicone ones too.


----------



## Serendipity (Nov 12, 2005)

anyone know if the IKEA ones are BPA free? I don't see them on the site.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

I don't know much about BPA, but with pthalates and plastic, it's when it's heated that it becomes most concerning. I pick my battles and don't mind using plastic when it's going to be frozen, I just be sure not to warm anything in plastic or let it sit too long at room temp.


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

Does anyone know an online source for Kulfi molds? I have been unable to find them anywhere.


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

I got rid of the "popsicle" molds. They never worked ....

We now use those little solo condiment cups that come with take-out. I got a million popsicle sticks from the dollar store - put them in when the stuff is set up. I recently saw a tip using a lid as a way to hold the stick upright - and it acts like a handle (I haven't tried that yet, but I started keeping the lids to those cups). I also use the single-serving yogurt containers, but I think the pops slide out of the solo cups best.

I make frozen smoothies quite often, and when there is too much, we freeze the leftovers into "popsicles". My kids love them. I keep intending to make juice pops, just never get around to it.


----------



## moodymaximus (Nov 13, 2007)

i got 6 shot glasses from a thrift store--they are just perfect. they all nest in an old coffee tin.


----------

